# We passed!!!



## Tessa99999 (Apr 16, 2010)

Addie, my afraid of strangers and all things unusual GSD, and I pass intermediate training classes!! She has met 4 strangers in this class and LOVED them! The day of graduating she met her first child WILLINGLY, and got along fine with the girl! I'm sooo proud! Good Citizenship Award here we come! We're working hard to get you too!








<BR>Addie's Intermediate graduation! (She no longer has to wear a halti because she's pretty safe around strangers as long as they ignore her.)








<BR> Me and Addie at her Beginning graduation in March 2011! We were so proud of her here, but it's made all the better by how she has done EVEN better in Intermediate training!

I'm SO proud of my girl and really excited to see how far she will progress! She is far exceeding all of my expectations in such a short amount of time. I knew she was capable of learning to not be afraid of strangers, but I never thought she would be learning so quickly!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats fantastic! Congrats to you both!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! It's so rewarding to see your hard work pay off!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your accomplishments.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :thumbup:keep up the great work


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-that really great-wonderful pics-you both look very happy


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, you must be so proud!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Our petsmart intermediate training graduation is this Monday June 20th.


----------

